# clear coat over rustoleum



## duburban

I scored a $600 dakota thats in great shape except... the paint. I sprayed it down with rustoleum primer and i'll be doing a topcoat rustoleum enamal next. Any ideas on a clear coat compatable with rustoleum? Id use theres but i'm using hvlp and they only sell it in spray cans. I already thought about spraying the rattle can into my hvlp cup... :whistling


----------



## woodchuck2

Its been awhile since i have done any spraying but i dont believe you would have any problems using any clear over the rustoleum paint. Where do you plan to get the clear from? You could ask the saleman 1st before you purchase it to be sure they are compatable. I never had any problems in the past with clears/hardeners but i did have problems with using one brand of laquer thinners and different brand of primer only to have it gel in the gun.


----------



## pinwheel

I'd stay away from anything lacquer based. It'll bubble the oil based finish.


----------



## AustinDB

not sure what you have on the big island, but a tractor supply store stateside would have everything necessary for a 'cheap' paintjob including a basic paint and a catalyst. try a body supply store and ask for the economy line. your mention of an HVLP sprayer, is that an automotive HVLP gun? if you're using an automotive finish, read the directions and use the correct nozzle. 

yes, you can use a clear over the rustoleum. doesn't make sense to empty the spray can into a spray gun...a whole lot cheaper to buy a quart/gallon of the real stuff. 

come to think of it...Summit now has paint for sale in their catalog-they may be a resource for cheap stuff. Someplace like http://www.autobodysupply.net/ is an online source.


----------



## Red Adobe

PPG makes a "fleet enamel", about $65 a gallon w/ reducer. much better product for spraying (rustoleum is a fine product but not for spraying so much)

Enamel is a single stage type paint (pre clearcoat) so why clear it? if you want shine get the "glossy" after 2 weeks of sun and curing you can wax (I use dupont w/ teflon spray wax once a year)


----------



## TBFGhost

I have done it before... I used a flat Rust-O-lium, sprayed from my HVLP gun, let it dry and sprayed a 2 part urethane clear over it. I used Duponts Nasson line, for the clear. It worked well for the price I paid.


----------



## duburban

I'm excited to hear that you guys are confident that a clear will work! I guess I just want the clear for uv protection. I heard it takes frequent buffing to keep this stuff shiny and there's some serious sun out here, maybe you guys will see some when it stops snowing...!

There's a really small selection of products here so about all I can get (shipping from mainland is out of question) is ppg paint. They have a urethane and polyurethane clear. All I need to do is wait for it to cure and wet sand. I think I may get a half decent paint job. 

I want to post pics, I'm having a hard time. Can I insert a photo directly or does it have to be linked?


----------

